# Barbar Wirbelwind Connection Lost?



## ViperXXL (18. Mai 2012)

Blizzard Foren

Hat das Problem auch jemand hier im Forum, oder ist das so selten und zufällig? Konkret gehts darum das spätestens im Schwierigkeitsgrad Alptraum Wirbelwind nicht mehr einsetzbar ist
da die Verbindung nach 2 - 5 Min getrennt wird. Klingt unlogisch ist aber leider tatsächlich so


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (18. Mai 2012)

War bei mir auch schon in normal so. Allerdings nur in Akt 2. Hatte da auch alle paar Min. Disc. Hab dann WW rausgenommen und hatte keinen einzigen Disc mehr. In Akt 3 dann WW wieder reingenommen. Bisher keinen Disc mehr gehabt.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Mai 2012)

Das klingt wieder so, als ob sie *zensiert* erwarten, wenn bestimmte Spielereignisse eintreten...
Ist Wirbelwind ein graphisch und spielerisch sehr ressourcenfressender Angriff ?


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2012)

Nö.


----------

